# Excel - Höchster Wert einer Spalte +1



## imweasel (28. September 2005)

Hi,

wie in der Überschrift schon zu lesen ist, suche ich eine Möglichkeit den höchsten Wert einer Spalte +1 auszugeben.

In der ersten Spalte ist es kein Problem (Aufbau: 1;2;3;4;....), mit *=MAX(Blatt1!F:F))+1* den höchsten Wert zu bekommen.
Der Aufbau der zweiten Spalte ist dagen anderst: D 1;D 2; D 3; D4;...

Nun meine Frage, wie kann ich den höchsten Wert (hier z.B. D 5) automatisch berechnen lassen?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## WaGutSo (16. Dezember 2005)

Dein Problem ist vermutlich mit einer benutzerdefinierten Funktion lösbar. Dazu habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1. wie ist die Struktur der Werte
z. B.: linke Seite immer Text, hat der Text immer die gleiche Länge (in Deinem  Beispiel kommen 2 Längen ‚D 1’ und ‚D4’ vor).

2. Ist der numerische Teil ganzzahlig? Wenn nein wie wird die Zahl dargestellt (.1; 0.1; 0,1; …)?

3. Gibt es ‚+’ als Vorzeichen?

4. Kommen negative Werte vor?

5. Hat der Textteil Einfluss auf die Größe (A 1 = B 1)?

Wenn Du mir diese Fragen beantwortest finde ich vielleicht eine Lösung.

Walter Gutermann


----------

